
Stanford StartX Demo Day - jhchen
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/10/startx-demo-day-a-direct-link-between-silicon-valley-and-top-stanford-student-entrepreneurs/
======
oakley
StartX is a great accelerator that really values founder growth and education.
Highly recommended for any Stanford founders.

~~~
hturki
Agree 100%. As someone who's been through the program, I can attest that it's
an amazing experience, and people behind it do a remarkable job of upping
their game even more from session to session. I'm eagerly looking forward to
seeing the companies that come out of it in the years to come.

Seeing as they take no equity and provide a ton of value, it really should be
a no-brainer for any team with a founder with a Stanford affiliation to apply.

------
ThomPete
Although I applaud the focus on health care in this batch I think the real
issue is human rather than technological.

Some years ago I did a project for an affiliate to the Danish health
department.

I was working on an interface that would allow for better tracking and thus
early warning of a flu epidemic. This was done through doctors reporting when
ever they had a patient.

It turned out that the real bottleneck was to get the doctors to report. There
simply wasn't the right incentive.

I have also had other experiences within this field which made me realize just
how hard a problem the human factor is.

So it seems to me at least that they real challenge to solve is how to get the
data into to the systems rather than the actual systems themselves.

At least in Denmark (and we are pretty progressive when it comes to tech) this
is a huge problem.

~~~
jrockway
_So it seems to me at least that they real challenge to solve is how to get
the data into to the systems rather than the actual systems themselves._

That's easy. Simply link the reporting system and payment system. In the US,
doctors pick a super-specific set of diagnoses for each patient visit, and
then send the insurance companies supporting data to ensure they get paid.
There's your data.

~~~
ThomPete
I don't believe it's that easy, which is why it's not solved yet

